# Anyone private and paying for ivf



## Clarabelle23 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi there 
I'm new to this. Just finished our second round off Ivf/pgd on the nhs and neither worked. Me and my hubby both carry the cf gene. We already have a beautiful 4yo son who has cf. we are trying to think of him. Which is why we decided on ivf. So now looking at our options. 
We either have to go private with a donor or private and hope we get some luck. 

But to cut a long story short I am just wondering if anyone is private, where you can get private treatment and what the waitin list is like.
Sorry it's so brief and to the point but only got told an hour ago that this 2nd go didn't work. Just feel so downhearted and sad 

Thanks 
Claire


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Hiya Clarabelle, so sorry your latest cycle didn't work   For private TX in the Glasgow area there is Nuffield Hospital, the GCRM clinic or Glasgow Royal Infirmary. We had our 2 NHS goes at GRI and also had our private cycle there. There tends not to be waiting lists as such.  You can usually get a consultation pretty quickly. Best of luck xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your negative cycle   

I would recommend the GCRM. They are very professional and most of the staff are lovely. they get good results too. 

Good luck 
xxx


----------



## Clarabelle23 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you very much for your comments. It's still pretty hard to accept that unless we can afford to pay for another cycle we won't be having any more kids. 
And it feels like everyone around us is pregnant. Includin cousin who keep having abortions after one night stands aaaargh! 

Sorry I'm ranting  
Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Clarabelle,

We are having private treatment at the GCRM.  We decided to go there as there success rates are higher.  They are very nice but it is an expensive business.

xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

hi clara
sorry to hear about your negative cycle x we decided to go for ivf at gcrm and will hopefully be starting soon once we have signed the consents forms which is thursday, there tend not to be a waiting list that long really. the only thing i was told was you might have to wait up to 7 weeks for the consents appointment at busy periods during the year depneding on when u have your treatment. Having said that i rang up and booked my consents appointment yesterday and i haver it on thursday so i guess it really depends on how busy the clinic is at the time u book the appt.
goodluck with your private cycle and the staff at gcrm are really nice and the place is very tidy and clean


----------

